# BGA turning white?



## ChrisP (Nov 29, 2005)

I have had a continuous problem with BGA for a while now that just comes back after the whole blackout process. 

I was just looking at it today though and there seems to be a few small patches in it where it has started to go white, is this it dieing?

If it is I cant see why it has started to do so, the only thing that has changed is that I added 4 amazon sword a week ago...:suspiciou


----------



## John N. (Dec 11, 2005)

I have noticed this algae turns white as it dies. So it looks like your are headed in a postive direction. The addition of the amazon swords might have done the trick with the increased competition between the algae and the rest of your plants. Sounds like your plants are winning now.

-John N.


----------

